# String twist direction



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Since peep rotation isn't of huge concern when we are talking recurve strings I think you could do it just as you described and it may be the best solution. 

Building compound strings is an entirely different animal. Most compound builders twist their strings prior to serving them. The string is under a lot of vibration and tension so over time it is felt that the twists will creep under or out from under the serving so the string wont stabilize until the twists are the same through the entire length of the string. That may also happen with a recurve string to?

There seems to be some what of a consensus that when building a compound string that you would want to follow the simple rule I outline in my video. (link below) I will say though that I plan on doing a comparison video that will contrast the two directions so it becomes more clear what the benefits of each might be. I would also say that twisting the string in a clockwise direction is the defacto standard. Dreezin the maker of the little Jon string jig stated that when tightening a string to shorten it seems more intuitive to turn it clockwise. "righty tighty so to speak" Despite my video showing a counter-clockwise twist I agree with Dreezen's statement.

It is my contention that videos are the only real way to illustrate how a string should be served. Below is what seems to be the most common perhaps "prefered" direction. These are all specific to compound strings so again use your own experience to ID the best way for a recurve string.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50TF2sM-1UQ (despite my agreement clockwise is most common you'll note my video is counter-clockwise twist)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1ceowQdAtU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JBKVGNtS4s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVllzfhT2Wg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhjWGTA3rBA
https://vimeo.com/135500373
https://vimeo.com/135528817

You can read through this thread lots and lots of string building info here. There are some regrettable contentious bits about serving direction but you can review the info and I think it will help.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2062893


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah, I see now. Thanks a million, this is superb!

PS: yes, the twists do creep under the serving eventually on my recurve strings, since I close the end loops before putting twists in the string. But to help that a bit, I make mine short enough to not require a lot of twists to come up to brace height and I serve them under hellacious amounts of tension, far more than they'll ever see on the bow. So it never makes a noticeable difference over the life of the string.

But that would definitely not work if it had a peep sight in the string..

Thanks this really helps me see what's going on,
DM


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

PPS: thinking about it, there isn't a reason I can't start making my recurve strings with a similar technique. Once I get good enough with setting up my jig and memorizing the correct number of twists to add before hand. There's no harm in a more stable string on any bow, right? 

Reason I want to learn to do it right is I may be making strings for friends from time to time and though I'll only do it either for free or for cost of materials, I don't want incorrectly made strings on their bows either . 

Anyway, thanks for this info. I still got lots to learn!

DM


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

At the risk of speaking without a lot of experience, I would assume that the recurve strings would work adequately with the same build process as the compound strings. The big difference is that compound strings are usually built to spec and in many cases are just stuck on the bow with out a whole lot of additional twisting or untwisting outside of setting cam timing. With a recurve though the strings are taken on and off and twisted to set brace height and yada yada. Seems the recurve folks are often tinkering with the twists so I hesitate to say it is the same. Also some of the older bows won't hold up to the stretchless fibers of the modern strings so they use the older stretchy stuff. I have no idea how that would react with serving and stretching and twisting...


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah I agree it would probably be overkill on say a Dacron string for an older traditional recurve/longbow, but at least for me, I use the same brace height on my recurve and never change it once it's set. 

So I have a definite length of string I use all the time; I'm going to try making another using these techniques this evening after work. This looks superior to the way I've been doing it, especially now that I know experienced builders have a kind of consensus on this. So I'm going to have a go....

DM


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I have built a *lot* of recurve strings, and they're definitely better built under some tension - it helps avoid gapping of the serving at the loop closure, which is an issue for recurve strings. that said, I only use 100lb or so because that's far more than the string will ever see in use, and it's adequate to make working with the string comfortable (no slack etc)

you don't have to worry about serving tension because peep rotation doesn't exist.

I don't think it matters one jot of difference which way the string is twisted and served, as long as the two match each other. right handers seem to find rotating clockwise intuitive, and left handers the opposite. I build all of mine for clockwise, but if a leftie specifically asks for a "left-handed" string then no problems. IMO archers just look at the direction the twists are in and apply more or less as required. recurvers spend a lot of time adjusting brace height, far more so than compounders, they are used to it.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Ok, thanks caspian. I consider myself still kind of a beginner since I've only done my own strings and wasn't aware of the techniques bowbender talked about. My strings have always worked, but to me there's no harm in learning to do it the "right" way. 

I made a string last night using the technique of stretching, twisting and final sizing the string before actually closing the end loops and putting on the center serving. I ruined it by burnishing it too hard, but I think the string itself came out better than my others did.

Speaking of burnishing, what do you all use to burnish strings? I've been using a strip of Halo serving to do this, but I think that's too abrasive - I keep getting fuzzing and even very fine strands coming off the finished string. Clearly I'm doing something wrong there?

DM


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I just use cut offs of the string material.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

cut off tag ends work well, serving can be a little harsh and can tear the surface of the string material.

I use a polyester loose twisted string that's about 3/32" untensioned - it's like bricklayers twine but it's soft. if you cut it the stuff unravels everywhere so I "cut" lengths with a cigarette lighter - melt and pull, the ends fuse as you go. I doubt this exact brand is available to most people but there should be something similar on the shelf. no doubt other materials work fine too but this is cheap, soft on the hands, doesn't tear the base material, and the dye doesn't transfer to lighter coloured strings.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-100m-coloured-multi-purpose-string-_p4310546


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I believe it really makes no difference which direction the string a twisted. what does make a difference is the direction you serve the string after it is twisted. the serving should always be in a direction that tightens the string's twist as the serving is wound on.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I agree completely. or, to put it another way, adding twists to the string tightens the serving, not loosens it.

re the twist direction - I kind of broke one of our recurver club members a couple of months ago when discussing the idea, he had some firm ideas about the direction the string rolled off the fingers. we actually had to go and get a training bow and physically demonstrate to show him that regardless of which direction you twist, one end of the string will be tightening, the other will be loosening. dude is an engineer, too. he's also the current national champion in his division.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

well I've already made two more recurve strings with this set of techniques and I think even on my sub-20lb recurves the result is better than what I was doing before. The main change is I twist and burnish the string to final length before I close the end loops and do the center serving, then I obey the serving direction ya'll have described. 

As I said it looks like a better product in the end and definitely what I'd want to do if/when I ever start making cables/strings for my compounds.... This has been a super helpful thread! Old dogs can definitely learn new tricks.

DM


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

caspian said:


> I agree completely. or, to put it another way, adding twists to the string tightens the serving, not loosens it.
> 
> re the twist direction - I kind of broke one of our recurver club members a couple of months ago when discussing the idea, he had some firm ideas about the direction the string rolled off the fingers. we actually had to go and get a training bow and physically demonstrate to show him that regardless of which direction you twist, one end of the string will be tightening, the other will be loosening. dude is an engineer, too. he's also the current national champion in his division.


 yup, I gave that some consideration before posting, but being that most of the subject matter refers to compounds, I I left that consideration out. t is true, however. a recurve string will benefit in stability, from twisting the same direction it will roll as it comes off your fingers. much of this is theoretical, principally and mathematically derived, but at the same time, "every little bit does indeed help", as they say.......especially when the issue applies itself to upper levels of competition.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Interesting, though at my shooting level that's totally going to make no difference LOL. But if I make strings for others, that's probably something I should ask in terms of their preference, so good point.... 

But definitely, twisting the string to length on the stretcher, burnishing and then closing the end loops serving in the correct direction, I can already sense more stability in the string. The bow sounds different on the shot and just overall seems to shoot a little more solid. 

So there's definitely no harm at all making even a recurve string the right way, even though it might be slight overkill.....

I just ordered a new jig set from Butch Baker, since I will eventually start making compound cables too and those will definitely need to be done right. So it's good for me to learn the right way ASAP.

DM


----------

